# Music question



## evergreen (Nov 14, 2012)

edit: posted in the proper section. Please delete this thread


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It isn't a recognizable piece of classical music, so far as I can tell, but I could be wrong. I think it was probably written specifically to accompany the video.


----------

